# What bulb for refugium?



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Ive been using a clamp on reflector with a 100 watt flood light bulb. my cheato doesnt seem to be growing...sigh

what bulb/color do you recommend for growing my cheato?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ive seen people use a variety fo spectrums for macro, personally i use the coralife screw in base compact florecetn 50/ 50 and my macro grows. maybe not super fast but it grows.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I would use something around 6700K screw in power compact bulb. Something like this http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none


----------

